# Wide Load!!!!



## justallan (Sep 3, 2016)

Look what followed me home. Okay, possibly I just couldn't help myself.
It's going to have a bunch of caps and should give some pretty decent stuff from the base.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 19


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 3, 2016)

Wild looking one

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2016)

Oh my goodness.....
Michele says i can buy more wood. !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 3, 2016)

I bet that trunk will have some nice figure too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 3, 2016)

That's a heck of a find!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 3, 2016)

@justallan You have some super nasty , knobby, crazy looking wood. Glad to see that you were able to let that one follow you home.
dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 3, 2016)

Good thing you have a big burly truck to haul that home with!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 3, 2016)

Looks like poison ivy leaves growing on it!! I'm not allergic to poison ivy so I'll come take it away for you. Just looking out for ya,, I'm saying..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 3, 2016)

That truck has saved me loads of work for darned sure and I've finally found a good used one that I can afford. The owner wants to trade for lumber.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 3, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Looks like poison ivy leaves growing on it!! I'm not allergic to poison ivy so I'll come take it away for you. Just looking out for ya,, I'm saying..


I think there actually was poison oak growing around it. I'll check with Kimmie in the morning and get back to you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 3, 2016)

Looks like there will be some voids but overall that's gonna be a sawing party! I had a whole left arm full of poison oak blisters at SWAT but because I have a layer of hair on my arms no one noticed. It was driving me crazy.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 3, 2016)

Saw your post title and thought maybe you had run into my ex wife.......

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## justallan (Sep 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Looks like there will be some voids but overall that's gonna be a sawing party! I had a whole left arm full of poison oak blisters at SWAT but because I have a layer of hair on my arms no one noticed. It was driving me crazy.



I've been lucky and never had a problem with it. I think I got into some sumac years ago, but it wasn't bad. I've seen bad cases of people getting into sumac to the point where they would fester up and bleed.


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 3, 2016)

What kind of tree is it?


----------



## justallan (Sep 3, 2016)

@Lou Courier it's box elder.


----------



## Ray D (Sep 3, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> What kind of tree is it?


I'm glad you asked Lou...I was wondering the same thing. Lol. We don't have box elder down here in Florida.


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 3, 2016)

Ray D said:


> I'm glad you asked Lou...I was wondering the same thing. Lol. We don't have box elder down here in Florida.




Unless some nice folks from Montana or Texas send us some!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 3, 2016)

Ray D said:


> I'm glad you asked Lou...I was wondering the same thing. Lol. We don't have box elder down here in Florida.



Whole lot of live oak...not much else

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Sep 3, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Unless some nice folks from Montana or Texas send us some!!


. That's true.


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 3, 2016)

Could just be boxelder leaves - sprouts off of the burl. Similar 3 leaf pattern but do make sure Allan. Nice log for sure!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 3, 2016)

That's cool! Has the burl meter pegged...... no room for more

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## deltatango (Sep 3, 2016)

Sweet looking burl tree. Great root ball too. Super find!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 4, 2016)

Your climate in MT must be so severe that trees end up like the one you found. Or, some other reason? I never see trees around here with distortions like that, and I've walked a lot of timbers. You're lucky...get 'em while you can. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 4, 2016)

Good lord man! I'm working on getting a big ROB out of the ground and then I'll be out for a visit. I figure with less burl to cut we can converse more and not have to work so damn hard. Haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 5, 2016)

norman vandyke said:


> Good lord man! I'm working on getting a big ROB out of the ground and then I'll be out for a visit. I figure with less burl to cut we can converse more and not have to work so damn hard. Haha



Come on out Norm. I'm off every Sunday until the snow flies.
I need to get my driveway cleaned up too before we can get our semi trucks in for shipping.


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 5, 2016)

justallan said:


> Come on out Norm. I'm off every Sunday until the snow flies.
> I need to get my driveway cleaned up too before we can get our semi trucks in for shipping.


I'll see if I can get that burl out of the ground this week. I was definitely planning on being out before snow comes. I know how tough it is keeping up with feeding in the winter months.


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 5, 2016)

justallan said:


> That truck has saved me loads of work for darned sure and I've finally found a good used one that I can afford. The owner wants to trade for lumber.


You found a hydrabed a guy wants to trade for lumber?! If only everyone would take would as currency. "How many bdft for my mortgage this month?"


----------



## justallan (Sep 5, 2016)

The guy with the truck basically wants eighty 16' 2x8s. I can either go to his place and log his trees or I know of another guy that will deliver me a log truck load for $400 sawn from his place.
As for trading lumber for "stuff", I've paid vet bills and use to have money on account all of the time with the local lumber yard for selling wood for me.
I do plan to make a run and see what the logger is cutting and if it's worth anything and not punky I'm planning on possibly going that route. It'll cost me more, but between time and what it takes out of me physically, it's my best option right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

